# looking for scouting buddy for the manti muzzie hunt.



## LuzzleMoader (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking for a chill person to help scout the manti unit for some big bucks, i have never hunted the area before. 
i have atv's, trail cameras, etc. 
not afraid to put some miles on my boots. 

PM if interested.
located in the salt lake valley.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Can't help but love the screen name! Welcome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

